# Helicopter Crashes In Boxborough



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The crash happened in the area of Route 111 and 495.
WBZ

A helicopter has crashed in Boxborough Wednesday afternoon.

The crash happened on Swanson Road in the area of Route 111 and 495.

It is unclear how many people were hurt in the crash, but SkyEye over the scene captured images of one person being rushed into a medical helicopter.

The victim is being transported to UMass Medical Center in Worcester.

Helicopter Crashes In Boxborough - wbztv.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*One Killed In Helicopter Crash In Boxborough*

One man was killed Wednesday afternoon when a helicopter crashed in Boxborough.

The crash happened on Swanson Road in the area of Route 111 and 495.

Authorities say a female student, who is approximately 40 years old, was piloting the helicopter with her instructor, who was approximately 55, when the crash happened.

They say as part of her final training, the two were doing a training in which they cut the helicopter's engine, but once they did that, they could not get it restarted.

One Man Killed, A Female Injured When Helicopter Crashed In Boxborough - wbztv.com


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

kwflatbed said:


> They say as part of her final training, the two were doing a training in which they cut the helicopter's engine, but once they did that, they could not get it restarted.


Does this sound insane to anyone else? There's got to be a smarter way to train for such an emergency.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Bloodhound said:


> Does this sound insane to anyone else? There's got to be a smarter way to train for such an emergency.


And it's not a plane... I don't see a helicopter gliding along when simulating a stall.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Lost said:


> And it's not a plane... I don't see a helicopter gliding along when simulating a stall.


It's a pretty screwed up maneuver called autorotation... I'm not a pilot, but I can't believe that they actually cut the engine to practice it rather than disconnecting the transmission from the rotor or something along those lines...and of course it from a recoverable altitude so they don't auger in if they can't do it in time.

Autorotation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

If my SUV stalls at a stop light, I don't want to bet my life it will restart on the first try. That chopper fell like a rock.......

I'm very sorry and rest in peace, but there has to be a better way to train for a stall.


----------

